# Upgrade from Epson 8350 to 5030 worth it?



## Petermgr (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello,

I currently have an Epson 8350 and have been enjoying it for a number of years. However, I'm thinking of upgrading with thoughts of even better blacks and brighter display. I have checked out specs on the Epson 5030 and received feedback from a seller, and I'm lead to believe it will be quite an upgrade. The only negative I've read is that the 5030 is louder than the 8350. Not sure how much louder.

Has anyone here upgraded from the 8350 to the 5030 and found a big difference? Would it be worth upgrading my 8350? BTW, I'm not sure I'd use the 3D feature very often since I've never experienced it before. So it's the quality of 2D that would interest me the most.

Thanks,

Peter


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well. I have no comment on the Epson but when I went from the Panasonic AE 4000 to my current AE 8000 it was not as big an upgrade as I expected. The biggest improvement was it handled the frame creation much better. I too was not interested in the 3D part and to this day have not tried it lol.
The contrast improved and brightness was slightly better but not night and day. Unless you have money sitting around I would maybe wait till 4K projectors are available at a fair price.

Just my opinion and maybe someone with the Epson will comment different.


----------



## Petermgr (Nov 2, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Well. I have no comment on the Epson but when I went from the Panasonic AE 4000 to my current AE 8000 it was not as big an upgrade as I expected. The biggest improvement was it handled the frame creation much better. I too was not interested in the 3D part and to this day have not tried it lol.
> The contrast improved and brightness was slightly better but not night and day. Unless you have money sitting around I would maybe wait till 4K projectors are available at a fair price.
> 
> Just my opinion and maybe someone with the Epson will comment different.


Thanks Tony.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Do yourself a favor and get the 5040 .... Its an absolute no brainer.... Dont waste your time with the 5030...


----------



## 73shark (Jul 12, 2014)

Might demo a Sony VPL-HW40 or 45ES. The 45ES is on sale now for $1798.


----------

